# What does it mean when you have bubbles in your stool?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

Does any certain food cause bubbles in the stool?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It's just gas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food ingredients that are not well digested by you, but are digested by bacteria in the colon (normal residents) will produce gas and you can get bubbles in the stool.This is harmless (unless the amount of gas is causing you discomfort).Mostly we are talking starches other than rice and/or some of the various sugars/sugar alcohols that are in some foods.K.


----------

